# 65 gallon display (hopefully!) tank.



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi everybody. I've been lurking on the forum for about two years now, reading and learning. This is my first serious attempt at a tropical vivarium (I say tropical vivarium because I'm not sure when I'll be able to afford dart frogs, might be several months down the line), and I'd like to get some opinions. I haven't finished it yet, I still need to put in substrate and leaf litter, and then comes planting, and I'm in the middle of building the fan and fogging unit. I dont have many pictures of construction, its fairly self explanatory. If you have any questions, feel free to ask! Remember, this tank is still under construction. That's why the false bottom is littered with Tillandsia!

This is only my third tropical viv, the other two I created to practice landscaping. One survived, has a neat little dripwall which I built as a test. The other... Um... Well. One lasted for a year of experimenting, after which I decided I would try to drill in a drainage system. Turns out some manufacturers dont label tempered glass. Whoops...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh. And I will take some better quality pictures later on... Or link to an album. I also would like some advice on whether I am allowed to thank sponsors in this thread?


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

It looks great! Really similar concept to what I'm doing for the tank I'm currently building.


----------



## singhm29 (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow is that one peice of wood? That actually looks amazing, gives such a nice root structure and the top looks great too. Make sure you dont cover up all those roots and take advantage of how great they look when your laying out substrate. Whats the background made from?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

The background is Epiweb, which I covered with sphagnum moss which I blended to a liquid consistency and covered that with live moss, also blended. My wife decided at this point that she didn't want to know what I was doing with her blender anymore LOL, and the cork "branch" on the left is actually several cork pieces which I glued with Great Stuff to the Epiweb, then filled the cracks in with extra pieces of sphagnum moss.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That stump is perfect.

How did you apply the liquified spagnum to the Epiweb? 

I really like using 65G tanks. They have a real nice shape and plenty of room inside.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> How did you apply the liquified spagnum to the Epiweb?


Manual labor 

I had the tank on the floor on its back, and just poured the liquid on it. It was fairly thick, and I poured small quantities at a time, then just rubbed it into the epiweb with the palm of my hand and fingers. Messy but fun! I kept on rubbing and rubbing until most of the blended sphagnum was "absorbed" by the epiweb. Serves two purposes, gives moss somewhere to grow, and covers the rough epiweb so its smoother, way less abrasive.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I really like that stump! Where did you get it? Everything else is shaping up nicely as well, gonna look cool when the moss really takes off. Maybe some fern spores hitched a ride with the sphag...that would be neat-looking.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

For once someone who didnt go overboard with a false bottom, very nice setup i look forward to updates on your build.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Azriel said:


> It looks great! Really similar concept to what I'm doing for the tank I'm currently building.


Except I dont have the artistic ability you have. Your tree stump is amazing! I cheated and just bought one


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> I really like that stump! Where did you get it? Everything else is shaping up nicely as well, gonna look cool when the moss really takes off. Maybe some fern spores hitched a ride with the sphag...that would be neat-looking.


I got it from The Driftwood Store he was really great to work with. I dont know if he has a vendor feedback thread here...
There should be some fern spores... I pulled the moss off the dripwall I set up specifically to cultivate moss for this tank and I had some ferns sprouting there, and that moss looks stunning. The idea is to get away from the standard bromeliad look, although I will put some in there. I am thinking about an Aeschynanthus to plant near the top so it drapes down the tank...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

calvinyhob said:


> For once someone who didnt go overboard with a false bottom, very nice setup i look forward to updates on your build.


I'm not a big fan of stuffing every cubic inch of the viv with great stuff and wood and whatever... I prefer a lot of open space that can be used for foliage.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

jacobi said:


> I'm not a big fan of stuffing every cubic inch of the viv with great stuff and wood and whatever... I prefer a lot of open space that can be used for foliage.


I agree. I'm starting to like the more minimal setups myself. Good job!!!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

Simply love that driftwood. Also an interesting webstore.. I wonder how much they charge for overseas shipping.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok! Hopefully getting Turface this weekend so I can start work on the substrate layers...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Two full tank shots. Uploading from my phone so pic isn't good quality. I'll take and upload one with my camera tomorrow. But I'm impatient and want some feedback... 
It isn't fully planted yet, moss on the background only just started to grow, needs leaf litter on the floor and substrate in the log.


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

This is an awesome tank!!! I have a 65 drilled tank and this just gave me an idea on what to do with it!!! Where did you get the epiweb from? You may have already said but I didn't see.



jacobi said:


> Two full tank shots. Uploading from my phone so pic isn't good quality. I'll take and upload one with my camera tomorrow. But I'm impatient and want some feedback...
> It isn't fully planted yet, moss on the background only just started to grow, needs leaf litter on the floor and substrate in the log.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I did an Experimental Tank with a Similar background..The Moss did Not take off till I ran constant water through it..


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok. Full size full tank shots, and a photo of one of my favourite orchids, Dendrobium kingianum. I grew up with pots of this all over the house, so the scent brings back memories...

I still need to mount the Tillandsia's, and I may reaarange the plants a little, not sure if I'm crazy about the fern placement. And the Guzmania is blocking the view of the tree stump a little... I want some ferns growing out of the background, some vines climbing up the background and wood, and one or two hanging plants on the wood and background. Now I gotta find some leaf litter... And then frogs! Probably Leuc's, maybe Azureus, these will be my first dart frogs.

Edit: Ew. The photo quality is horrible. When the tank is finished I'll put in a photobucket link.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Jungleboy said:


> This is an awesome tank!!! I have a 65 drilled tank and this just gave me an idea on what to do with it!!! Where did you get the epiweb from? You may have already said but I didn't see.


I hadnt mentioned it, I got it from EcoWeb Advanced Growing Substrate

If my tank was drilled I might have thought about a water feature. I never do a water feature unless the tank is drilled and I can connect a sump and filtration system.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

jpstod said:


> I did an Experimental Tank with a Similar background..The Moss did Not take off till I ran constant water through it..


What kind of lighting are you giving the moss? And how humid are you keeping it? These mosses like really bright light, which unless you have LED's, usually means that unless you are consistent with misting the moss will dry up.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

jacobi said:


> What kind of lighting are you giving the moss? And how humid are you keeping it? These mosses like really bright light, which unless you have LED's, usually means that unless you are consistent with misting the moss will dry up.


I was using 6500 K Lighting
At First the Tank was sealed with an air hose with a Bubbler in 4 inches of Water.
Although Constantly Wet it never grew out. I got the Moss Mixture from a Board Member so I have no idea what was suppose to be in it.
Odd Ball Tank I got for Free

Extra Pond Filter Pads for Watergardening Days

Moss Mixture Spread onto the Pads..Water level was kept up to Bottom of Pads..Tank was sealed..Never really kicked off. After 6 Month I gave up and Started a ZooMed Tank for MY RED Eyed Tree Frogs

This Time I used a Small Pump to actually run Water through the Pads like A Biological Filter.
Within a few Days it went from Above to this.

The rest of the Background was made from Clay Kitty Litter..Failure.
Outside of the Side with the Pads..It would not stay wet enough..Plants never took in Clay..but as you can see the Area with Constant water running down was always green.



Sadly I suffered an AC FAILURE and Lost all the Frogs in all Tanks..Main reason I do a lot of Geckos..They Can Handle 100+ Heat for longer periods


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

jpstod said:


> I was using 6500 K Lighting
> At First the Tank was sealed with an air hose with a Bubbler in 4 inches of Water.
> 
> Although Constantly Wet it never grew out. I got the Moss Mixture from a Board Member so I have no idea what was suppose to be in it.
> ...


Ah. Ok. The thing about ecoweb is that is is made out of plastic, so it does not absorb moisture from the air, nor does it wick water. From the sound of it, you weren't misting? That would explain it. The moss at first does not absorb humidity very well, so it needs to be misted constantly till it really gets going. I had several 5 gallon tanks which I ran experiments on for several months... 

I'm sorry about your frogs...


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

The Moss was actually constantly wet from Condensation and Yes I was Misting but It never took off like I said until I ran Water through the Pads and then yes it kicked off without misting at all.. As you can see the Areas where it got good lighting was great areas in shade not so well. 

I removed the ferns at different points to keep them from shading out the Moss.

I was considering doing a living wall for the frog room made from a Moss Mixture.

Where is a good place to get seeds for a Variety of Plants


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Update: plants are starting to grow in slowly, except for Begonia thelmae, which is producing a ton of roots and has started new leaves but the old leaves are rotting. Maybe it just needs to acclimate, we'll see. I want it to be a real jungle in there, but since most of the plants started from small cuttings it'll take some time. I wish I had incorporated some more cork into the background so it wasn't so flat, the plant growth will eventually fix that but I'm impatient! I'd do a plant list but I'm unsure of some of the names. Shout out to B-Nice for the leaf litter. 

Still to go: fans and ventilation. Since I have no frogs in there yet, I'm just leaving the lid open about half an inch. I ordered a fan from Amazon, they sent the wrong one, then sent three as an apology. Now i have 4 fans. Awesome. Only two are going in here. So I gotta work on fan mounts, and drilling holes in lid for ventilation and fans.

Jake


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is looking great man. This is much more like a little scene you would actually see out in the woods. 

Those complex 3D backgrounds that are the most popular for vivs look nice, but they don't really look like anything in nature.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> This is looking great man. This is much more like a little scene you would actually see out in the woods.
> 
> Those complex 3D backgrounds that are the most popular for vivs look nice, but they don't really look like anything in nature.


Thanks! Thats actually the look I was going for. I'm glad someone noticed 

I wasn't thinking right when I ordered the plants. Some of them, when grown in, dont quite fit with the look I was going for, but I guess I'll wait and see. I'm guessing it'll be a good 9-12 months before it gets really jungle like in there.

Jake


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow Jake. That's looking great. Lovin' the green walls!!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks! I actually redid the plants a little bit. Pics tomorrow. I found these in the tank today. Tiny little green spheres. They look slimy but they're firm. Any ideas? Sorry, the pictures are sideways... 

Jake


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

No idea. Maybe some sort of algae? I may have the same thing in one of my other tanks.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh I've seen those little green balls out in the woods. I think they might be some kid of fungus.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Nemerteans? Not too concerned. Long term, wait and see what happens...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I have still never (knock on wood) seen those things in any of my enclosures.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Update: I definitely have nemerteans in my vivarium. I removed several this morning that were slithering up the glass, I'm not too concerned, it just means that I'll have to keep an eye on my future frogs while I feed them, make sure they have enough to eat. I will also load up on isopods, which can sometimes help control the nemertean population, according to several of the threads I've read.

Regarding frogs: It appears _D. leucomelas_ are not going to be the inhabitants of this vivarium. My wife saw a photo of _D. auratus_ "Green and black" (unkown locale, probably Costa Rica) while I was browsing online and was quite taken with them. Although there's the possibility she may change her mind again... Due to the family medical situation, all plans to purchase any frogs are on hold for another few weeks, so we may cycle through several more species/morphs that she likes the look of... lol.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

What is the moss you are using on your epiweb? I read you used blended up sphag as the base but what went over that? I would LOVE to get my hands on the epiweb moss mix, but no clue how to get it over here.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I bought some tropical moss from Black Jungle, and after growing it out for a few months discovered it was 3 distinctly different mosses and a liverwort. I just mixed some of the live moss mix with Sphagnum moss in an electric blender (which my wife was not that thrilled about!) and added water. Once I had a soupy mixture, I really rubbed it into the epiweb, so that it wasn't just sitting on the surface. Started growing several days later. I think the key is light. I've done the same thing several times now and the growth rate seems directly related to the quality of light. I have 2 25 Watt CFLs and two jungle dawn LED modules. I hand mist once or twice a day (sometimes I skip a day or two, if I do, I close the vents to maintain humidity) and not sparingly either. Sometimes I empty my 500ml bottle into the tank. But I have enough ventilation that it doesn't stay wet, and I drain the false bottom regularly.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

jacobi said:


> I bought some tropical moss from Black Jungle, and after growing it out for a few months discovered it was 3 distinctly different mosses and a liverwort. I just mixed some of the live moss mix with Sphagnum moss in an electric blender (which my wife was not that thrilled about!) and added water. Once I had a soupy mixture, I really rubbed it into the epiweb, so that it wasn't just sitting on the surface. Started growing several days later. I think the key is light. I've done the same thing several times now and the growth rate seems directly related to the quality of light. I have 2 25 Watt CFLs and two jungle dawn LED modules. I hand mist once or twice a day (sometimes I skip a day or two, if I do, I close the vents to maintain humidity) and not sparingly either. Sometimes I empty my 500ml bottle into the tank. But I have enough ventilation that it doesn't stay wet, and I drain the false bottom regularly.



Thanks for the quick reply. I was planning to use the ecoweb substitute here int he states, and I planned to add a drip wall as well so water would constantly be going through it. I have a mistking that mists for 1.5 minutes a day as well. But this build I am planning is gonna be extensive and no short order. And I love your setups by the way


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

FINALLY have almost everything I need for the fans. Until now, I had just left the lid propped open about an inch. I'm planning on drilling and installing it tomorrow, so fingers crossed! I bought a circular drill bit for glass, rubber snap grommets, and a quick connect elbow. Plan is to fit the grommets to the holes I drill in the glass lid, then screw the elbow into the grommet. Its a tight fit and shouldn't need anything else. I plan on drilling a hole in the elbow, then using a zip tie to attach the fans via the built in holes in the fans corners. Very simple compared to some of the ways that others have posted, but apart from the drill bit, much cheaper and requiring no adhesives. I hope it works! I am concerned that the edges of the glass will cut into the grommet as I screw the quick connect elbow in, I may need to sand the glass down a little. 

Sidebar, but I ordered one fan, was sent the wrong one (same price but half the air flow and noisier) and was sent three of the correct ones at no charge! So I'm going to install one, if it works I'll install a second one.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Updated full tank shot. I moved the large Guzmania from the background, put it on the floor. It was blocking part of the background. The new Bromeliad will look better once its grown in, it was growing under a single t5 so its green and strappy. I have approximately 45 species of plant in there, most of them are doing really well. Many of them are small cuttings only 2-4 inches, so it'll be a while before it turns into a real jungle. I have some dischidia in there, not crazy about them in there. I think its too humid for them to do well. And my Cissus aren't doing that well. I have discolor and amazonica, both are growing VERY slowly. But they're still alive, I'll give them several more months before I move them.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah, looking good Jake


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

eos said:


> Ah, looking good Jake


It'll look better when I get around to putting some D. leucomelas in there... lol


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks amazing. Nice work!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Mitch!


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

It's a really nice set up 

but i have a question:
On the right it seems to be an asplenium anticum and this plant is a fern, so are you sure it can grow correctly if planted in the ground? this kind of plant grows better if hanged on wall but i'm not sure


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

chacmhaal said:


> It's a really nice set up
> 
> but i have a question:
> On the right it seems to be an asplenium anticum and this plant is a fern, so are you sure it can grow correctly if planted in the ground? this kind of plant grows better if hanged on wall but i'm not sure


Thank you!

I don't have any Asplenum in there. Mines on my bookshelf 
The large plant on the right is a Guzmania sp. I guess it does look like an Asplenum... I took the photo with my cellphone, so its a little blurry.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Slime mold? Its about the size of a quarter.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Dischidia is flowering... I wish the plant would grow! Its about 5 inches long. Roots everywhere, but no new leaves.

My Cissus discolour is not doing well. Still alive, but no new growth. I think I'll move it lower on the background. Anybody have any suggestions?

Almost everything else is doing really well. I have a Sarracenia purpurea at the top of the tree stump, I put it in there to get some size over the summer before I take it out for dormancy. I'm going to remove it before I put darts in. Philodendron micans in the back right corner is going bonkers. I'm not going to let it grow too high, it'll cover my other plants! The back walls are a little bare. Hopefully in a few more months, if the plants continue to grow at their current rates, it will have filled in more. I have a Neomortonia roses on the back left wall, which should fill it in when it grows. Right now the entire plant is about an 1/8 of an inch! Don't ask. I did something stupid, almost killed the cutting I received. But its growing. So there's hope.

Here's a plant list. I wrote it for two reasons. 1) I'm unfamiliar with many of the plants growing habits. So I can take notes, see what they prefer. 2) To remind myself how many plants I have in there already when I want to put more in because they're still so small! Many of them are really small cuttings, only 1-3 inches long, and taking forever to grow. 

In no particular order, names as given by vendors:

Alocasia, possibly rugosa
Synginium ratio
Bromeliad sp.
Bromeliad sp.
Guzmania sp.
Guzmania sp.
Philodendron micans
Philodendron "Wend imbe"
Siningia "Rio das Piedras"
Begonia bipinatiffida
Begonia rex
Begonia thelmae
Columnea microphylla
Cissus amazonica
Cissus discolour
Neomortonea rosea
Aerangis letea-alba var. rhodostica
Haraella retrocalla
Bulbophyllum sp. "Rosary beads"
Biophytum sensitivum
Dischidia ovata
Dschidia ruscifolia
Marcgrevia sp.
Peperomia angulata
Peperomia prostrata
Peperomia rubella
Peperomia orba? "Pixie"
Peperomia sp.
Rhaphidophora cryptanthus
Rhaphidophora pachyphylla
Pteris cretica albolineata
Nephrilepsis cordifolia
Microsorum diversifolium
Focus quercifolia
Microgamma sp.
Selaginella erythropus
Rhipsalis sp.
Drosera sp. (miniature)
Tillandsia sp.
Fern sp.
Fern sp.
Aeschynathus/Columnea NOID
Calathea musaica 
Hoya nummularoides
Various mosses and liverworts

Edit: Sorry. Tapatalk posted some of the photos sideways.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

very nice!!!!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

you did an awsome job. well done!!!!


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

Really nice! you have very nice plants 
Do you have any frogs in there?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! Antonio, not yet. That's going to change very soon.


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

Very nice it is.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

This tank is no longer frogless


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, so now you have to post pics of the new inhabitants AND their home 
Awesome tank BTW.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

chesney said:


> Ok, so now you have to post pics of the new inhabitants AND their home
> Awesome tank BTW.


Thank you 
I'm finishing up the fans, which will take another day or two, then the front glass should be clear enough for photos....


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Jake... congrats dude! Take good care of them or else I'll have the frog police come knockin at your door. lol


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey that's great that you got livestock in there! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

eos said:


> Hey Jake... congrats dude! Take good care of them or else I'll have the frog police come knockin at your door. lol


No worries mate!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

A few photos....


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Dunno how I missed this, but I gotta say this is now one of my favorite tanks. 
I love that stump, your moss wall looks great and awesome plant placement. All I can say is wow. Those leucs must very happy in there. You did an amazing job.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

shibbyplustax said:


> Dunno how I missed this, but I gotta say this is now one of my favorite tanks.
> I love that stump, your moss wall looks great and awesome plant placement. All I can say is wow. Those leucs must very happy in there. You did an amazing job.


Thank you! I drove my wife nuts building this. I must have spent 25-30 hours over a couple weeks reaaranging plants. I traumatized them


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

More inhabitant pics Jake! Those guys are monster eaters so I'm sure if you drop some flies in there, you can coax them out of their hiding spots


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

eos said:


> More inhabitant pics Jake! Those guys are monster eaters so I'm sure if you drop some flies in there, you can coax them out of their hiding spots


More pics coming soon! 

What hiding spots? They're out all day


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

jacobi said:


> More pics coming soon!
> 
> What hiding spots? They're out all day


Wow... that took shorter than I expected.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

eos said:


> Wow... that took shorter than I expected.


There's lots of hiding spots everywhere, as well as loads of microfauna. They're jumping around, hunting all the time.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Chasing a fruitfly up the glass... distracted by a nemertean... these guys are hysterical to watch.


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

Great tank! any pics on how you set up the fan?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

cobraden said:


> Great tank! any pics on how you set up the fan?


Lol. The fans have so far not worked the way I wanted them to, mainly because when I was installing them the adapter/transformer thingie I bought decided to blow up 10 seconds after I plugged it in. I hadn't wired the fans to the adapter yet, so they're fine. I'm waiting on a new adapter right now.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

He's calling!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Jake... which one of them was calling?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I think it was the one with the badass Mickey Mouse tattoo...


----------



## KVans (Jun 21, 2012)

So awesome!!! I love your tank!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

jacobi said:


> I think it was the one with the badass Mickey Mouse tattoo...


Aw man! That's awesome! I guess you have 2.0.1 now.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

eos said:


> Aw man! That's awesome! I guess you have 2.0.1 now.


Technically, I have 3.1.1. 

And a random photo...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Watching my D. leucomelas this morning, better than a trip to the circus. Plus, no chance of getting trampled by elephants. 

One of them climbs up the tree stump, rises up and down on his toes for a few seconds, then dives onto the begonia. Scrambles to the edge of the Begonia bipinnatifida, jumps off onto the bromeliad underneath. Disappears for a minute or two, scramble back up the wood... repeats this several times. Another frog watches him, miserably fails to copy him by missing the begonia.... whoops.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Seems like you're enjoying them, Jake.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nicely done!! love that tree stump


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks! And another photo. Managed to catch him in the act today. This is his Begonia trampoline...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey and there's a photo update!

Nice Begonia!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey and there's a photo update!
> 
> Nice Begonia!


Thanks. It does really well as a terrarium plant. Roots easily too. It got too high a few weeks ago, I cut it off at the base and stuck the cutting right next to the piece I cut it off from. Now I have two! Lol

And a few more photos. Does anybody have any tricks for shooting through glass? Admittedly, I'm using my Samsung Galaxy but it takes better macro shots than any point and shoot.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

THIS is an awesome shot!











As far as taking pics thru glass, I usually press my phone up against the glass so there's no reflection. Also it helps if you have a black (or dark) shirt on, so it doesn't reflect the glass


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How did I miss this build? Fantastic!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I fed my frogs yesterday, and one of my calling males was jumping all over the other frogs. He started jumping on the other frogs as they we're chasing fruit flies around, after he had had a few already. The smaller frogs hunkered down and didn't move while he scrambled around on top, it only took him a couple seconds to get distracted by either a fruit fly or another frog.

The frogs that are the same size just completely ignored him and continued chasing fruit flies as if he wasn't there, the only one that seemed distressed in any way was the female, who took off like a rocket and shook him right off. 

I was under the impression he was displaying dominant male behavior, but then he jumped on the female and I wasn't sure. Has anybody else seen a male leucomelas act dominant towards a female?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

One of the things I love about this hobby... Getting kids interested!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That planting is looking great Jake!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks! Here's a couple more photos. I'm still waiting on my friend for some high quality photos, but between our schedules... I can't wait to be able to build another one.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks fabulous Jake, you've done an amazing job in creating a beautiful home for your frog!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Duff


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking great Jake!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

To jump or not to jump, that is the question...


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

AWesome tank dude!! Beautiful frogs also!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's a full tank shot from this evenings feeding... 

It's fascinating watching the way the plants grow. Most of them are thriving, a couple need to go into a grow out tank until I can find a better place for them. The large guzmania on the right acts as a communal bunk bed, I've occasionally seen several of the frogs squished into one leaf axil together at night. 

It's a little too slow to dry out without a fan on top, I think I need to drill larger ventilation holes in the lid.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good Jake... Has a great overall look and feel to it.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Jake this build turned out beautiful. I really like the depth of this tank. It allows for a lot more options when furnishing it and it just seems to present a more natural feel to the whole display. Very very well done, it's great!!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks great!

-Chris


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Those plants are looking great!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Great looking viv. It definitely has a natural feel to it.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't think of a caption....


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Can't think of a caption....


"What the hell you looking at?!?"


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

jacobi said:


> Can't think of a caption....


What you LEUC-ing at?!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Can't think of a caption....


dendrobates leucamelas on leaf

dart frog on plant

leuco chilling out... IN STYLE!!!!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Niece watching frog or frog watching niece?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Some long awaited updates...

Full tank shot. Two of the frogs are out, I fed them this morning so the others are snoozing  You can see the Tillandsia that they use as a launchpad to jump onto the Alocasia leaves... I'll have to try to get photos and/or videos of that one day.


IMG_6900 by jacobi4759, on Flickr

An "artsy" shot. Basically, a nice way of saying I havent figured out how to use my new camera yet... 


IMG_6876 by jacobi4759, on Flickr

Another "artsy" shot 


IMG_6815 by jacobi4759, on Flickr

Enjoy!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! If and when that alocasia multiplies, I want it. (please)


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

jacobi said:


> Niece watching frog or frog watching niece?


haha i like that she's got a leopard gecko chilling on her shoulder


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

eos said:


> Nice! If and when that alocasia multiplies, I want it. (please)


No worries! I'm sure it will. It used to be a stump the size of my thumb with no roots, now look at it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Some long awaited updates...
> 
> Full tank shot. Two of the frogs are out, I fed them this morning so the others are snoozing  You can see the Tillandsia that they use as a launchpad to jump onto the Alocasia leaves... I'll have to try to get photos and/or videos of that one day.
> 
> ...



Forgive me, but I am not very savvy on the plant names yet. What is the fern looking plant in the middle?

I really like that one.... Your tank looks great.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

LizardLicker said:


> Forgive me, but I am not very savvy on the plant names yet. What is the fern looking plant in the middle?
> 
> I really like that one.... Your tank looks great.


I bought it as Nephrolepsis cordifolia "Lemon button fern", how accurate that is I don't know. It sends runners everywhere...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like lemon button fern to me too... Mine spreads like crazy... it's even in a corner on the glass in one of my vivs.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I totally missed this one...Nice Build!!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I managed to capture this on my cell phone, no time to grab the camera. This is actually not how he (I think it's a male, although no calling yet) always jumps, in this video he actually looks up and seems to be trying to jump at the lights or something. Usually he looks down at the Alocasia, and jumps right onto it. I've seen him do that 3-4 times in a row. Climbs up the wood, scrambles to middle of the Tillandsia, jumps off. Climbs down from the Alocasia, climmbs back up the wood... It's interesting to watch. I'm going to try to get a better video.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

that's really cool!!! i wonder what he's trying to do...


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol no fear.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

diggenem said:


> Lol no fear.


No brains either, the way he bounces off the glass


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is there any flies or other insects that are above the glass? Sometimes I have loose fruit flies or knats above the glass near the light and my patricia will do the same thing trying to get them.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Nope. No flies or other bug/insect that I've noticed.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's an update with a couple photos, for those of you that like that kind of thing 

Ok, please no hair pulling, teeth gnashing, wailing or other assorted form of bereavement please, but I pulled out the lemon button fern in the center. It looked really nice, and was growing really well. Too well. It was crowding a few plants and blocking light. It was also sending shoots EVERYWHERE. As much as i liked the look of it, the frogs don't seem to miss it in any way, they are jumping all over the extra floor space. It also makes some of the plants "pop" more without that wall of green.


IMG_6998 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_6995 by jacobi4759, on Flickr

A couple frog photos...


IMG_6987 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_6903 by jacobi4759, on Flickr

And a plant list update. To be honest, this is more for me than anyone else, but if it proves helpful to someone even once, I'm glad. I have to say, I did go overboard as it was my first "real" tropical vivarium, and I was experimenting. I was stupid, and didn't set up a separate grow out tank for plants that were getting crowded. Most of the plants I lost were inexpensive, some free, so it's not a big deal, but I have learned my lesson.

*Alocasia NOID*: Doing great. Started as a stump.
*Syngonium rayii*: Spread so much I had to cut out a five foot stem. 
*Neoregelia NOID*: Started as a skinny green plant. Put out two brightly coloured pups, more on on the way.
*Neoregelia NOID*: Still small, But thats because I moved it several times trying to find a good place where it would thrive. But its rooted now and growing.
*Guzmania NOID*: Just look at those leaves! Frogs sleep in it
*Guzmania NOID*:NOt doing too well, location is too wet. algae grows on leaves
*Philodendron micans*: Spreading nicely, easy to control
*Philodendron "Wend imbe"*: Growing very nicely
*Siningia "Rio das Piedras"*: flowering constantly, plantlets popping up everywhere
*Begonia bipinatiffida*: Almost a weed, it grows so well in terrarium conditions. I keep on having to uproot it, cut off six inches from the bottom of the stem, and stick it back in the substrate. Frogs love climbing on it.
*Begonia rex*: Growing nicely. Beautiful colouring, a climber, surprisingly
*Begonia thelmae*: Hanging in there. I moved it a couple times, its finally putiing out new growth. It seems too like light and drying quickly. I really like this plant, I hope it does well
*Columnea microphylla*: I dont have the kind of setup to really showcase this plant, still doing great. I wish it would flower
*Cissus amazonica*: RIP 
*Cissus discolour*: RIP
*Neomortonea rosea*: RIP Very annoying. It was finally growing, frogs squashed it...
*Aerangis letea-alba var. rhodostica*: RIP
*Haraella retrocalla*: Doing nicely, Rooting and flower shoots.
*Bulbophyllum sp. "Rosary beads"*: Growing but not thriving. It needs drier conditions
*Biophytum sensitivum*: Growing nice and tall. Thriving, but doesnt spread
*Dischidia ovata*: Not doing well. I need to pull it out and grow it on a windowsill
*Dischidia ruscifolia*: Flowering, but not thriving. Needs drier conditions. Windowsill again
*Marcgrevia sp.*: Sigh. I dont have the space to showcase this, but it's growing
*Peperomia angulata*: Did nothing for three months. Pulled it out, checked it on a pot plant's soil. Two days later, six inch runners. LOL
*Peperomia prostrata*: Spreading nicely. Grows everywhere
*Peperomia rubella*: Tiny little plant, growing nicely, but needs a better spot to showcase it.
*Peperomia orba? "Pixie"*: Needs a better location to be seen properly, but it spreads. I think it would make a nice climbing or cascading plant
*Peperomia NOID*: Four lobed, thick leaves. Growing, but not thriving. Frogs keep on knocking it off the wall.
*Rhaphidophora cryptanthus*: Growing, but seems to do better in drier conditions
*Rhaphidophora pachyphylla*: Growing, but seems to do better in drier conditions
*Pteris cretica albolineata*: RIP
*Nephrolepsis cordifolia*: Spread too much. Pulled it. Great if it was by itself or in a bigger vivarium
*Microsorum diversifolium*: RIP But I like the plant, so I got a huge one at Home Depot and its thriving in my kitchen
*Ficus quercifolia*: Growing nicely. Spreading well. Needs occasional trimming.
*Microgamma NOID*: Spreading. But likes the drier areas
*Selaginella erythropus*: Growing slowly. It's on the background, I think its a tad too dry there
*Rhipsalis NOID*: A one inch cutting, putting out roots, still growing. Needs drier conditions and a palce it can grow 
*Drosera sp. (miniature)*: RIP. Frogs squashed them 
*Tillandsia NOID*: Froggy launch pad!
*Fern NOID*: Growing slowly. Very short, dark green fronds. Great as an epiphyte
*Fern NOID*: Growing slowly. Might be a spreader, if so I might pull it. Popped up by itself
*Aeschynathus/Columnea NOID*: Growing very nicely.Nice trailing habit
*Calathea musaica*: RIP
*Hoya nummularoides*: RIP
*Various mosses and liverworts*: Liverworts doing great, overgrowing mosses.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good, Jake. I like the splash of color the begonia on the left gives the tank. And I like how it looks without the lemon button too. Don't forget about me when that alocasia starts multiplying


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Riko, you're first on the list. Here's a photo of the leaves 


IMG_7011 by jacobi4759, on Flickr

As I was rushing out the door to my afternoon class, this frog made me late! I had to snap some photos... I should rename him Tarzan. He was literally swinging back and forth, trying to jump onto a different leaf. He made it, but I missed the shot.


IMG_7008 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_7006 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_7007 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_7009 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_7010 by jacobi4759, on Flickr

And a couple more photos, can anyone ID this bromeliad?


IMG_7016 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_7015 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool pictures! I love the plant composition in that last one. This thing sure has grown in nice.


----------



## MKammerer (Apr 21, 2008)

Man I love this thread. I like the open space without the fern, good idea. Now I just need to find a cheap big tank.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

While feeding my frogs today, I noticed some interesting behavior from one of them. Once the fruit flies scattered and his under the leaves, four of the frogs spent their time sticking their heads under the leaves to hunt the fruitflies. The other one climbed onto the plants and driftwood to get a birds eye view, and when (he?) spotted a fly, jumped down and ate it. He did this eleven times... Very interesting to watch. And he managed to land on one of the other frogs twice and ate the fruitfly the other frog was watching/hunting!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

IMG_7125 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_7121 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


----------



## RhacIns0mniac23 (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow..sweet frogs bro and great setup


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Jake. Nice frogs. Let me have one


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Another update... Sorry  


CRW_7198-1 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks really great! There aren't too many of us around here with 65g vivariums. I really love the dimensions these tanks.


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm nearly finished with my 65g... it's a really great size and yours looks fantastic. I like the elegance of your background and hardscape. I really need to stop looking at other builds though, now I have so many regrets.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

These leucs got to be feeling like their in heaven! That tank looks amazing! That truly is a display tank! Hope it stays up and running for a long time!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

shiloh said:


> I'm nearly finished with my 65g... it's a really great size and yours looks fantastic. I like the elegance of your background and hardscape. I really need to stop looking at other builds though, now I have so many regrets.


Thanks for the compliments. Don't regret, save the ideas for a different build


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I see you took some stuff out, it looks nice. I like the angle of this shot.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

diggenem said:


> I see you took some stuff out, it looks nice. I like the angle of this shot.


Thanks! Yes. I took out the Guzmania on the left, it wasn't doing so well, and I drastically trimmed the Begonia bipinatiffida.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

A cool fungus...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

A baby D. leucomelas, about 1 month out of the water, sitting next to an approximately 3 year old D. leucomelas.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

This tank is awesome. Love the negative space in the middle. Makes it feel like a sheltered spot in the rainforest. Mad Props.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

there's no drip wall right? just keep it moist and the moss will grow?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

goof901 said:


> there's no drip wall right? just keep it moist and the moss will grow?


No dripwall. When I first set it up, I misted it heavily every day, and left the lid open a crack for airflow. Now, I mist every other day. I've gone five days without misting.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Been a while since I updated this, so here's a couple cellphone photos till the baby lets me put her down long enough to deal with a "real" camera and the whole editing/uploading business... Tank needs some major gardening, but the frogs are happy!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Whoops. Here's a better one.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

damn, that's a really good looking tank you got there, def. one of my favorites.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow it looks totally different but still awesome man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aggiegrad2012 (Sep 1, 2010)

If you need to do some gardening, I would be happy to tank some of those cutting off of your hands!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

aggiegrad2012 said:


> If you need to do some gardening, I would be happy to tank some of those cutting off of your hands!


If there's anything in particular you're interested in, send me a PM. 

I need to find a replacement terrestrial bromeliad, or a different plant to put there, more leaf litter, trim the ficus which is going to start growing out of the top, move the orchid, and some other stuff. I also want to build another lid, experiment with a full length vent and no fan. Possibly use different lids to simulate rainy/dry seasons?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Jake! Long time no talk/see... is that baby Leuc offspring from the frogs? If so, congrats.

The tanks looks great. How're things with you?


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

That big broad leafed plant in the foreground....what is it? kinda looks like a defenbachia


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

eos said:


> Jake! Long time no talk/see... is that baby Leuc offspring from the frogs? If so, congrats.
> 
> The tanks looks great. How're things with you?


Nope. Someone gave me a tadpole!  I'm not set up for breeding yet, so I'm glad they're taking their time. 

Very very busy with the baby  no time for more frogs just yet, but I'm getting more anyway  How's married life??


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

xTimx said:


> That big broad leafed plant in the foreground....what is it? kinda looks like a defenbachia


I think it's Alocasia rugosa


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

This is an amazing tank. I have always wanted the open tree look in one of my tanks, but no matter what I try to "borrow" for my tanks they never come out like what I saw. Your frogs must be really happy.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

jacobi said:


> How's married life??


Good so far... nothing really different except for this ball and chain on my ankle... I mean wedding band on my finger.


----------



## GreenMundo (Sep 26, 2013)

Great tank! Now Im thinking of trying epi web and going larger on my next build! Hey Im new to the forum (sort of - been spying for years) And I live in carroll gardens! If you have a chance check out my recent thread - 50 gallon auratus el cope. (havent figured out how to copy and paste thread links yet)


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

GreenMundo said:


> Great tank! Now Im thinking of trying epi web and going larger on my next build! Hey Im new to the forum (sort of - been spying for years) And I live in carroll gardens! If you have a chance check out my recent thread - 50 gallon auratus el cope. (havent figured out how to copy and paste thread links yet)


Personally, having used epiweb for several vivariums now, I won't use it again. I prefer cork, much easier to work with, looks more natural, and the plants grow on it better. I checked out your tank. Looks really nice! Cool frogs  Welcome to Dendroboard and NYC


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

A short update...


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

the moss and creeping fig looks awesome. it grew in really nice!!


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

How did I miss this thread!?! Loving the tank and the frogs 

Just wondering if you experienced any problems involving the nemerteans when the frogs were added? My tank has had an outbreak, im pulling up to 4 a day some days. Luckily I have no frogs yet but I was planning on thumbs.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I did have a huge nemertean outbreak, but they've disappeared. I have some kind of tiny yellow snail that I believe got rid of the nemerteans. They don't touch the plants.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Wish I was that lucky haha. Noticed my springtail population really drop cos of them im guessing. Doing a touch up soon and adding new plants so im tempted to microwave my substrate and reseed the tank if I dont see a drop in their numbers.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Jake! That back wall looks faaantastic!!!


----------

